# Bunny needs new home



## jcavic1989 (May 20, 2014)

Hi there, My name is Jessica and I was wondering if anyone can help me find a safe home for my bunny, Poopah. He is very loved by all of his family and has been the center of our lives for the past 2 years. The problem is my boyfriend can not take the hair the my bunny sheds anymore. Every night he wheezes and has attacks from being allergic to the allergens from the hair .We have tried everything from Hepa filters, moving him into different areas, allerpet, allergy medicine, inhalers , we consistently clean, we moved, and any other option you can think of. As hard as this is for me I have to do this and it kills me. He is an indoor house bunny who lives in a playpen we had made for him and he has been neutered. He is litter-box trained and can even do tricks with a good treat. He is very spoiled but a very good quiet bunny. He hasn't been around other buns since he was a baby but I would like to find him a home where he can interact with other buns. Also to find an owner with prior experience of how to raise a bun and can give him the right amount of affection/attention he needs. I am so concerned about the new home I find for him because he is my everything and I need to make sure he is well taken care of. I am reaching out to you for help and hope you can help me out. Thank you so much.


----------



## jcavic1989 (May 20, 2014)




----------



## jcavic1989 (May 20, 2014)

I am in massachusetts


----------



## pani (May 20, 2014)

ray:

Good luck finding Poopah a new home. I'm sorry that he can't live with your family anymore.


----------



## cdc7267 (Jul 2, 2014)

He so cute I love him!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 4, 2014)

Too far for us. Good luck.


----------



## lovelops (Jul 4, 2014)

Good luck I know there is a rescue in CT you can contact. http://www.3bunnies.org/
Maybe they can help you. 

He is a cutie..

Vanessa


----------



## randikittybun (Aug 24, 2014)

Is he still available?


----------

